# Monster Clamps



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

Anyone know what these clamps would be used for?

Seller's description: 4 - 26" C Clamps 6.25" X 9.5" Clamp pad 14" Diameter hand wheel 44" X 18" over all size VERY HEAVY at least 200 lbs each $150.00 each



















https://www.kijiji.ca/v-hand-tool/saskatoon/monster-c-clamps/1438938277?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

WOW! now those are clamps.being in the area they are id say something for the logging or mining industries.


----------



## shoofly (Oct 8, 2015)

I think we can safely rule out watch repair!

Chuck


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I would guess a railroad might find a use for them.


----------



## avsmusic1 (Jul 10, 2016)

boat building/ naval yard applications?
That's purely a guess. My mind went there b/c I'm in CT and we seem to have a fair number of big old iron jointers in the northeast US that were originally built for that purpose. Looks like you're in the middle of CAN though so less likely.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I would guess a railroad might find a use for them.
> 
> - MrRon


yeah another good guess.


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

> boat building/ naval yard applications?
> That s purely a guess. My mind went there b/c I m in CT and we seem to have a fair number of big old iron jointers in the northeast US that were originally built for that purpose. Looks like you re in the middle of CAN though so less likely.
> 
> - avsmusic1


yeah, not much shipbuilding happening here, though we do have a lighthouse nearby: 









Logging or mining is much more likely. Lots of that happening.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Check with a local grain elevator? Maybe not for crushing grain but construction of the old style elevators?


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

Those are fantastic! I don't get how you'd lift/position them to actually use them!!!


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Great for glue lam beams


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

ok stop drooling guys i bought all 4,ya never know when that 
'big" project comes along,and - you can never have too many right-LOL.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Maybe they are not really clamps but parts of some kind of press like a cheese press or cider press.

[They don't appear to constructed for maximum strength. That is, the depth of the beam is quite small compared to something like a bridge clamp.]

Strike that out. I wasn't seeing the pictures correctly!










-Paul.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Paul I've used some heavy bridge clamps before but none as close to the size as the ones on that pallet.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

> ok stop drooling guys i bought all 4,ya never know when that
> big" project comes along,and - you can never have too many right-LOL.
> 
> - pottz


Curious what the shipping was?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> ok stop drooling guys i bought all 4,ya never know when that
> big" project comes along,and - you can never have too many right-LOL.
> 
> - pottz
> ...


HA HA bigger than the clamps themselves-lol.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Another guess! They are not clamps, but are used to press a bushing or sleeve into a hole.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I see similar things on "How it's made". ( I love that show)

They use them in factories to glue up multiple glueups at once, doors,plywood sheets, face frames etc.

They probably have many uses.


----------



## xeddog (Mar 2, 2010)

> ok stop drooling guys i bought all 4,ya never know when that
> big" project comes along,and - you can never have too many right-LOL.
> 
> - pottz


Since you bought them, you must have something in mind to use them for. WHAT IS IT?

Wayne


----------



## Mr_Pink (May 20, 2017)

According to an old documentary TV series I saw called "The Three Stooges", those were used for punishing bird-brains and numb-skulls.


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

They do an awesome job of getting that last bit of toothpaste out of the tube.


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

> They do an awesome job of getting that last bit of toothpaste out of the tube.
> 
> - Bill_Steele


I think they make a slightly larger one just for that purpose.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> ok stop drooling guys i bought all 4,ya never know when that
> big" project comes along,and - you can never have too many right-LOL.
> 
> - pottz
> ...


lol, ive done some big glue ups before but nothing quite that big wayne,hell it would take 3 men just to move em.


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

> yeah, not much shipbuilding happening here, though we do have a lighthouse nearby:
> 
> Logging or mining is much more likely. Lots of that happening.
> - JADobson


how bout shipbuilding in the past? whatever it was intended for was thought up and used quite some time ago. could have been for holding 2 massive pieces of metal together to weld. i could see them being used in mining-they had some pretty massive machinery back in the day requiring massive tools for repairs.


----------



## xeddog (Mar 2, 2010)

> lol, ive done some big glue ups before but nothing quite that big wayne,hell it would take 3 men just to move em.
> 
> - pottz


Hell, it'll take three guys just to turn those wheels to tight the danged thing. 

Wayne


----------

